# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > حرفه ای: معرفی نرم افزار ساخت setup برای vs2012

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم 
با توجه به اینکه instaler خود vs2012 حذف شده است از اساتید و دوستان عزیز همکارم میخوام نرم افزاری برای setup سازی را که به صورت کامل این کار رو انجام میده (نصب sql express وغیره ) معرفی کنند و درصورت امکان لینک دانلودش رو بزارند.
                                                            با تشکر فر اوان

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم 
> با توجه به اینکه instaler خود vs2012 حذف شده است از اساتید و دوستان عزیز همکارم میخوام نرم افزاری برای setup سازی را که به صورت کامل این کار رو انجام میده (نصب sql express وغیره ) معرفی کنند و درصورت امکان لینک دانلودش رو بزارند.
>                                                             با تشکر فر اوان


نرم افزار  InstallShild یکی از قدرت مند ترین و بهترین هاست ... هر چیزی که نیاز داشته باشید رو به شما میده (امکاناتش خیلی خیلی از امکانات خود VS بیشتر و بهتره)

----------


## arman_Delta2002

پیشنهاد من اینستال اویر هست که رقیب سر سخت اینستال شیلده InstallAware.com
اینم 10 برتی اینستال اویر نسبت به اینستال شیلد 
http://www.installaware.com/10-migrate.htm

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با تشکر از شما دوستان
اگه میشه  ورژن این نرم افزارها که به درد vs2012 هم میخوره و در بازار موجود است برام معرفی کنید تا تهیه کنم یا در صورت امکان لینک دانلودش رو بران بزارید.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

> با تشکر از شما دوستان
> اگه میشه  ورژن این نرم افزارها که به درد vs2012 هم میخوره و در بازار موجود است برام معرفی کنید تا تهیه کنم یا در صورت امکان لینک دانلودش رو بران بزارید.


 اینستال اویر رو میشه از سایت خودش دانلود کرد حجم 2 گیگیش رو باید بگیری موقه خواستن ایمل هم امیل غیر شرکت معتبر باید بدی پسورد نسب کردنش رو هم بگردی هست ولی 2012 هم لینکاش به وفور تو سایتای ایرانی هست

----------


## zahedi121

با سلام
میشه روش ساخت ستاپ در خود vs2012 را بگین .فکر می کنم باید یک فایل را دانلود کنیم  (InstallShield limited ) . بصورت آفلاین نمیشه این کار را کرد؟ میخوام در کافی نت بگیرم.
من با InstallShield2010 سعی کردم ولی فایلهای vs2012 را نمی تونه شناسایی کنه و خطا می دهد.

----------


## zahedi121

اگر میشه یک کرک یا سریال هم برای اینستال اویر بگذارید

----------


## joonood.ir

با سلام 
از لینکهای زیر می توانید نرم افزار *InstallAware* رو دانلود کنین

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/1245...%8Cinestaller/


لینک 2 :

http://downloadyar.com/post/709/%D8%...B%8C-Setup.php

و در صورتی که نسخه کامل رو نیاز دارید به لینک زیر مراجعه نمایید
http://soft98.ir/software/1921-insta...admin-9-0.html

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

باسلام مجدد
وبا تشکر از لینک دانلود که گذاشتین
من نسخه کامل رو دانلود کردم ونصبش کردم 
اگه میشه روش ساختن یک نمونه setup برای برنامه های visual studio 2012 که در آن از ازدیتابیس sqlexpress نیز استفاده شده است رو آموزش بدین 
باتشکر فراوان

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام مجدد
 joonood.ir لطفا" اگه میشه جواب بدین من نسخه کامل رو نصب کردم ولی وقتی برنامه نصب میسازم ، برنامه ساخته شده error  میده و نصب نمیشه 
unable to create file

----------


## arman_Delta2002

پوشه های درایوتون کنپرس نشده باشه با یوزر ادمین وارد شین
یه بار من به این مشکل خوردم خود به خود درست شد!!

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

مشکل من حل نشد لطفا" کمک کنید

----------


## vb341

از نرم افزار Advanced Installer 10.1 استفاده کنید . کم حجم و فوق العاده راحت و کاربردی . نسخه 10.5 هم به تازگی اومده

----------


## vb341

بزودی آموزش استفاده از Advanced Installer   رو برای دوستان خواهم گذاشت .

----------


## vb341

با دوست عزیزم شهریار تست کردیم ستاپهای ساخته شده برای وب بی دات نت 2012 به همراه SQL Server ,crystalReport  و سایر مرج ماژولهای دیگه جواب داد و به راحتی نصب شدند و فایل ستاپ هم حدود 200 مگ میشه که خودش SQL  و CRYSTALREPORT  و ... رو نصب میکنه

----------


## vb341

فعلا نسخه 10.2  رو از سایت soft98.ir  دانلود کنید . تا  فرصت  نحوه ساخت ستاپ برسه . در ضمن فایلهای زیر رو هم آماده کنید 
1 - CRRuntime_13_0_5.msm
2 - dotNetFx45_Full_x86_x64
3 - SQLEXPR32_x86_ENU
4 - vcredist_x86

----------

